# J0152



## cynbrown (Aug 23, 2010)

THe description of this drug is 30mg. If we use more than that and bill multiple units, Medicare is denying this stating "too many units". This began July 1, 2010. They say it is a CCI edit, but cannot find anything. Can anyone help?

Thanks.

Cindy Brown


----------

